# 07 Altima "Click" When Accelerating?



## camelon02 (Mar 16, 2007)

Good evening -

I just traded my 07 Camry for an 07 Altima SL. The CVT is definitely awesome and is a breath of fresh air after the Camry's constant hesitation to "go".

One issue I have not brought to the dealer yet is a "rattle" when I first start driving the car. When going into Drive, within the first five seconds of acceleration, there is a single click/rattle type sound. It sounds like something kicking the side of the car...but I can feel it on the gas pedal too. It happens every time when shifting from P or R to D. I didn't know if this was somehow normal or a sign of issues. 

I have already taken the vehicle back for a bad wheel sensor, which caused my VDC OFF, SLIP, and ABS lights to illuminate...hmmm..this was with 375 miles on the car.

Any insight is appreciated!

Many thanks in advance.


----------

